# Cories and hairgrass



## Hedgie (Dec 18, 2007)

Hi guys,

I'm planning a new tank and would love a school of cory's in there. However, I'd also like a nice field of dwarf hairgrass. I've done some reading through the threads here, and it's common to hear the cory's ripping up newly planted hairgrass.

If I establish the hairgrass well before introducing the fish, are they still likely to pull it up??

Cheers for you help


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

As long as you wait until the DHG has formed a nice root system, then you should be fine adding the cory's.

:welcome:


----------



## DonaldmBoyer (Aug 18, 2005)

Hedgie--It also depends on the type and size of Corys you put in there. If you are putting in dwarf species like Habrosis or Hastatus, they would be fine. Or, if you are putting in juvenile Corys (1 inch or less), they likely wouldn't be able to rip up the hairgrass until it was well established.

I have two different species of dwarf Corys in my tank with HC, Utricularia Grammifolia, and a fissidens fontanus patch, and they pick around it but never uproot anything. The Corys are at full size (at one inch) too. I would imagine that dwarf hairgrass would be able to take more punishment than any of the aforementioned foreground species that I have. 

Hope it helps!


----------



## Hedgie (Dec 18, 2007)

Thanks guys,

I'm unsure of what cories to keep as yet. I'm thinking probably Panda's, but there's also a nice species with a horizontal line going from the nose to the tail that's in the picture. The name escapes me right now. 

Always wanted a large hair grass field


----------

